# Boot Up Hangs When LAN is unplugged

## crayztechnique

So LAN and wireless work just fine and of course I've set the LAN to start up on boot so Linux is doing it's job but now I have a small problem. Because it always tries to load the LAN on boot, if the network cable isn't plugged in the boot process hangs up when trying to load the network. It's not a huge problem but it makes boot up take a lot longer. What's the best way to tackle this problem? Would manually loading the network when I need it save the battery at all when it's not being used? If so I'd rather go that route as this laptops battery is on it's last leg. Otherwise how do I set the process of loading the LAN to happen only if it knows it's plugged in?? I understand this might be asking for a lot so even just pointing to a guide or something would be great here. Thanks in advance.

----------

## Logicien

A suggestion of mine is to use the ifplugd daemon.

----------

## charles17

Try, as Logicien said, with ifplugd or netplug or go the other way, getting rid of netifrc and using dhcpcd instead.

As for so many things, Gentoo has several solutions for bringing networks up or down.

----------

## khayyam

crayztechnique ...

most of the options are covered in the openrc notebook roaming howto.

I personally perfer runlevels as I'm often using ethernet for a link to a machine, and not internet connectivity, and ifplugd will interfere with that.

best ... khay

----------

## crayztechnique

Thank you  all for the suggestions. It's actually the opportunities that Gentoo gives me to choose that makes me like it so much. That and the learning experiences involved each step of the way.

----------

